# Ebay...... AAAAGGggghhhhhhhhhhhh



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

God help me please! 
Have been selling some stuff on Ebay (why?, is it worth the hassle?) 
Need some help on reporting someone! Heres the short version.....
Sold a pc monitor to a guy who had no feedback (Knew it was trouble from the start, got a 'feeling') So did the usual after the auction finished, sent an invoice, nothing for a couple of days, sent another invoice (wouldnt normally be so quick to do this only for the 'feeling' i had!) and again, nothing. Then Chris rung him after a week, so a 'spaced out' type person came to the phone not giving Chris any definate answers, said he'd ring us back following day. He didnt (no suprise there) Chris rung him again, made arrangements to pick up the monitor from Chris work. After 2 weeks he didnt show up, so sent 'unpaid item dispute' to ebay, only for this guy to tell ebay he had paid £150 in person! (the monitor sold for £61 anyway! the cheek) 
Out of sheer anger i rung this guy myself as soon as i saw this, asked to speak to D****, he asked who is it? (obviously wanted to find out who we were first!) so said you owe me an explanation, blah blah blah.
He said i picked it up from your house, you live in the country and you are doing your house up, neither is true. He started swearing at me on the phone, so i called him a timewster and hung up.
I left him - feedback so obviously he ha done the same for me. Not bothered as i know the truth (he wouldnt if it bit him on the ar$e) BUT the main reason i want advice is to ask how i report him to ebay as he has sent me an email calling me a mother f****** B***** (I am guessing the spaced outness comes from drugs that he must be taking to explain his behaviour) 
I know its hardly worth it for only now having one feedback rating and thats a -tive from me. But it'll give me satisfaction.

Sorry for the ramble, All i needed to put really was how do i report an ebay member!!  feel better 4 getting it off my chest tho!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh that's not nice or necessary! 

Perhaps he really did pay £50 for a monitor he bought from someone (else) who was doing their house up and his drug addled brain got it all muddled up!

I think this is the link you want: http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/tp/programs-investigations.html

You can also report this abuse to his email provider. Most email providers have an "[email protected]/net" type address that you can report him to. They may even suspend his email account for doing this so it is definitely worth it. What email provider is he using?, I will Im my brother as he has a lot of the addresses somewhere.

C~x

/links


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for that Caz, will try to find his email via ebay, cos he aint the sharpest pencil in the box, he emailed me through ebay with all the offensive language etc! just the ammo i need!  will check the link out now, cheers hun x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ceri, if you have requested contact details for him, his email address should be included in that. If he did it through ebay though, you probably can't report his email account for abuse, just through Ebay. Anyway, they should suspend his account for that at least. Not sure if it can be taken any further than that but, if he's threatened you at all then you can get the police involved. In which case it might turn out to be a very costly bit of venting on his part!

You've obviously requested his contact details to get his phone number so I guess you have an adress too. In which case he's a bit stupid to be so abusive like that to someone with some very personal information. For all he knows you could be a complete nutcase, sharpening up your axe as we speak. People really should think before they hit the send button. 

Good luck!

C~x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Caz for that i've given times dates etc and really gone to town on this idiot. Have submitted it all to Ebay, in the hope they do something about him, will try to get his personal email though to report him to his own provider too. I will have the last laugh even if he did screw my feedback!


----------

